# my birth story is one that even i cant believe!



## LovemyBubx

After lots of monitoring it was decided that I would be induced at 37 weeks because baby was expected to be very small on the 7th April I was happy for pregnancy to be over but not looking forward to the inducing process. 

Well Saturday 4th 2.30 in the morning I woke up for no reason decided to just go to the toilet & tried to go to sleep but about 3.15 I suddenly felt a huge gush of water shouted at OH that my waters have gone & he said 'sure you haven't just weed yourself :dohh: :haha: 

Cue absolute panic from OH,my bag wasn't ready I had brought some more things that needed to be put in but thought I had a few more days to sort it out! 

OH was throwing sudo cream & baby bath in :dohh: (I made sure to throw back out unnecessary things!) 

Woke DD & parents dropped us off at the hospital, as I got out of the car I had another huge gush I had a pad on but my leggings were soaked through, got to triage & CTG was put on she said I had some irregular contractions which I couldn't even feel. I was there for a while the doctor decided I would be admitted, I got off the bed & it looked as though someone had spilt a bucket of water over it, I was soaking it felt so disgusting & I had to walk down to the ward. Luckily it was morning so OH could stay with me. 

I kept on having gushes & started feeling more uncomfortable but just watched TV & listened to music with OH. 

There were other women who had been induced who had birthing balls, told OH I wanted one of those later & was looking forward to labouring with music this time.

Started feeling some period type pains by the afternoon, I let the midwife on the ward:coffee: know & she said a doctor will be doing the rounds soon & another CTG will be done. 

Pains were getting worse & my back was painful I started squeezing OHs arm to get through it. 

Doctor finally came & I told them I was getting pains about every 5/6 mins & they were getting really intense, the doctor said if I'm not in established labour by morning they will bring it on, she looked at the midwife and asked her 'do you think she's in labour?' & the midwife just smiled & shook her head the doctor looked at me & said 'she's not convinced' :growlmad: & said I would be examined in 3 hours. 

By this point I said to OH if I'm not in labour I'm getting a epidural cause it was so painful (I really did not want one I hate the idea of not being able to feel my legs). 

I was able to cope so far by not making any noise (I didn't with DD either just coped in my own world with g&a) but then I did start 'owing' & feeling like I wanted to cry I was desperate for someone to examine me. 

A midwife came to do the CTG she strapped me up & I told her I was getting really intense pains & they were hurting alot. 

Then all of a sudden I felt pressure in my bum!! :shock: 

I shouted out 'I've seriously got pressure in my bum!' She quickly went off to get someone & I started to panic I knew he was coming! 

She came back with another midwife & I said again ive got loads of pressure she asked if she could examine me & I just thought AT LAST!!! 

I still had my knickers on!! She whipped them off & examined me & said she's FULL! 

My OH couldn't believe it. Then both midwives acted quickly to take me straight upstairs to labour ward, I started to cry because I couldn't believe I was made to go through all this without pain relief because none examined me sooner. 

I started getting the urge to push & they kept saying breath breath your doing so well just give us a few minutes! 

I couldn't help giving a couple of pushes, I really thought I was gona give birth in the lift especially as we came out once then realised we were on the wrong floor & had to go back in! :dohh: 

I literally got in to the birthing room managed to get on to the chair pushed I think 3 or 4 times & he was out! Born at 17.33 :cloud9: It didn't feel real I was very over whelmed it all went so fast. 

Still can't believe I could do that I am a bit mad that I wasn't examined sooner cause I would have done anything for g&a but glad it was natural & I didn't even have a graze! 

Can't believe its all over but loving having my little man :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150404-WA0003.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 99


----------



## SAmummy

Wow congrats ! Such a great story :) I don't know how you managed to get up to the labour ward without pushing ! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## kathryn06

Congratulations xx


----------



## VGirl

Congratulations - he's adorable! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to you. 

I do hate it when your not took seriously. With #1 i kept saying i have tonnes pressure they just brushed it off.


----------



## LovemyBubx

It was awful! Doesn't take much for them to check that's what they are there for, I do feel like I was forced to do it without any pain relief sorry you had to experience staff like that too xx


----------



## Eline

Congratulations!


----------



## Perplexed

He's so cute, congrats!!


----------



## jogami

He is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## tubs

Wow great story congrats!!!!


----------



## busytulip

He's gorgeous, beautiful birth story. Congrats!!


----------



## BabyCleo

Omgsh congrats! Awesome story!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations he is gorgeous

It is so annoying when they don't believe you just because you aren't screaming out in pain!! They didn't check me either and when they did we had to rush to labour ward :grr:

Glad it went well though :thumbup:


----------

